
Justice Louis Brandeis Dissenting Opinion in Olmstead V. United States (1928) - brokenmasonjars
https://www.law.cornell.edu/supremecourt/text/277/438#writing-USSC_CR_0277_0438_ZD
======
brokenmasonjars
I shared this because I thought the insight provided at that time by Justice
Louis Brandeis is pretty impressive in regards to the foresight towards the
things to come (internet, NSA etc.)

The one particular passage that is pretty interesting is as follows:

"The progress of science in furnishing the Government with means of espionage
is not likely to stop with wiretapping. Ways may someday be developed by which
the Government, without removing papers from secret drawers, can reproduce
them in court, and by which it will be enabled to expose to a jury the most
intimate occurrences of the home. Advances in the psychic and related sciences
may bring means of exploring unexpressed beliefs, thoughts and emotions."

